# Not sure how to arrange a living room with big windows, doorways, and a fireplace



## kay2kay (Nov 13, 2015)

This is what I ended up with, for anyone who is curious.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Try the big couch on the left wall, (14.2 wall) the love sear on the 
rear wal (across from the Fireplace) the TV on the wall where the desk is. 

Move the desk down towards the window. Put a chair to the left of the Fireplace.
I don't think they're is enough room for the cabinet.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I would rotate your second pic clockwise...put the TV in the other corner...move the desks to the windows for natural light. Fireplace would be behind the couch instead of to the side. If you try to use that fireplace with it pointed at the side, you will find out real fast how hot that one side gets.

Also, you don't want the TV blocking the window....


----------



## melving.crane (Dec 28, 2015)

Making a house decoration is always complicated. Days are passing more and things are getting very complex as well. Therefore, this type of decoration job I regularly transfer to my wife. Let me know ask her to check out what she might think of a decoration of that living room.


----------

